# सामान्य मंच > मेरा भारत >  भारत एक, दूध अनेक

## superidiotonline



----------


## superidiotonline

दूध एक पौष्टिक आहार होने के साथ-साथ हमारी रोज़मर्रा की ज़रूरत भी है, क्योंकि दूध से ही स्वादिष्ट चाय और कॉफ़ी बनती है। बिना दूध के स्वादिष्ट चाय और कॉफ़ी की कल्पना भी नहीं की जा सकती। उत्तर भारत में जहाँ लोग दिन की शुरूआत दूध से बनी गर्म-गर्म स्वादिष्ट चाय से करते हैं, वहीं पर दक्षिण भारत के लोग दूध से बनी गर्म-गर्म स्वादिष्ट कॉफ़ी से अपने दिन की शुरूआत करते हैं। हमारे देश में घर आए मेहमानों की आवभगत सबसे पहले गर्म-गर्म चाय या कॉफ़ी से ही की जाने की परम्परा है। दो दोस्त जब बाहर कहीं आपस में मिलते हैं तो सबसे पहले गर्म-गर्म चाय या कॉफ़ी पीने या पिलाने की बात ही छिड़ती है। दूध से बनी गर्म-गर्म स्वादिष्ट चाय और कॉफ़ी के प्रति लोगों का अनन्त मोह देखकर दक्षिण भारत के कुछ बड़े दूकानदारों ने अपनी दूकान में आने वाले ग्राहकों की वापसी के समय निःशुल्क चाय और कॉफ़ी पिलाकर उनका दिल जीतने की व्यवस्था की है। इसके लिए दूकान के निकास द्वार पर चाय-कॉफ़ी की मशीनें लगाई गई हैं। बस खरीददारी का बिल दिखाइए और दूध से बनी गर्म-गर्म निःशुल्क चाय और कॉफ़ी पीने का मज़ा लूटिए। दूध से बनी गर्म-गर्म निःशुल्क चाय और कॉफ़ी पिलाकर ग्राहकों को लुभाने की *'नूतन प्रक्रिया'* देखकर अन्य बड़े दूकानदार जल-भुन गए और उन्होंने *खरीददारी का बिल दिखाने पर चाय-कॉफ़ी पिलाने की व्यवस्था को 'ग्राहकों का सरासर अपमान'* घोषित करते हुए अपनी दूकान में बिना खरीददारी का बिल दिखाए ग्राहकों को दूध से बनी गर्म-गर्म निःशुल्क चाय और कॉफ़ी पिलाने की सुविधा उपलब्ध करा दी जिसके कारण ग्राहकों की चाँदी हो गई और वे दूकान में जाते-आते दोनों समय दूध से बनी गर्म-गर्म निःशुल्क चाय और कॉफ़ी पीने का मज़ा लूटने लगे! अब तो कुछेक प्रकाशक पुस्तक खरीदने वाले पाठकों को उत्साहित करने के लिए पुस्तक के साथ निःशुल्क चाय-कॉफ़ी और दूध इत्यादि भी उपहारस्वरूप देते हैं। किताब के साथ निःशुल्क उपहार देने का चलन विदेशों में भी खूब है। नीचे के चित्र में देखिए- किताब के साथ £ 37 पाउण्ड मूल्य का सामान उपहारस्वरूप एकदम मुफ़्त दिया जा रहा है।

----------


## superidiotonline



----------


## superidiotonline

यही नहीं, सभी प्रेमी जानते हैं कि अपनी गर्लफ्रेंड को खुश करने के लिए आइस्क्रीम खिलाना अनिवार्य है, क्योंकि आइस्क्रीम लड़कियों की पहली पसन्द होती है। यह स्वादिष्ट आइस्क्रीम दूध से ही बनती है।

----------


## superidiotonline



----------


## superidiotonline

इसके अतिरिक्त अनेकानेक किस्म की स्वादिष्ट मिठाइयाँ, चॉकलेट और पेय पदार्थ भी दूध से ही निर्मित होते हैं। इस प्रकार दूध का मानव जीवन पर व्यापक प्रभाव है। बच्चा पैदा होने के बाद सबसे पहले दूध ही पीता है।

----------


## superidiotonline



----------


## superidiotonline

इस प्रकार दूध मनुष्य का प्रथम आहार भी है। सच्चाई यह है कि दूध प्राणियों का ईश्वरप्रदत्त पौष्टिक आहार है। अतः दूध के बिना मानव जीवन पूर्णतः शून्य और नीरस है!

----------


## superidiotonline

वैसे तो सम्पूर्ण भारत में दूध का मुख्य स्रोत गाय और भैंस है किन्तु जब यही दूध दुग्ध निर्माताओं द्वारा पाश्चुरीकृत करके रंग-बिरंगे पाउच में बन्द करके बेचा जाता है तो इस दूध को अनगिनत ब्रॉण्ड नामों से जाना जाता है।

----------


## superidiotonline

आप भारत के जिस प्रान्त में रहते हैं उस प्रान्त के सभी दुग्ध उत्पादों के ब्राण्ड नाम को भली-भाँति जानते-पहचानते हैं, किन्तु जब आप अपना राज्य छोड़कर किसी दूसरे राज्य में जाते हैं तो दूध के मामले में आप बिल्कुल ज्ञानशून्य होते हैं और आपको बिल्कुल नहीं पता होता कि उस राज्य में दूध का कौन सा ब्राण्ड नाम चल रहा है?

----------


## superidiotonline

*Rajasthan govt. opens mother’s milk bank*

Aarti Dhar

JAIPUR,  MARCH 27, 2015 02:49 IST
UPDATED: MARCH 30, 2015 19:21 IST

With Jeevan Dhara, govt. hopes to bring down infant morality rate

Rajasthan’s first State-run human milk bank, “Jeevan Dhara”, was inaugurated by Health Minister Rajendra Rathore at the Mahila Chikitsalaya here on Thursday. He said the government would set up such banks across the State.

The first mother’s milk bank in the State was started by a non-governmental organisation in a government hospital in Udaipur.

“Jeevan Dhara” has been started in collaboration with the Norwegian government and JK Lon Hospital, and aims to collect excess breast milk from lactating mothers and provide it to infants deprived of it. Mr. Rathore said the bank would follow international guidelines to ensure safety in the collection and supply of breast milk. The infant mortality rate in Rajasthan is 47 per 1,000 live births, which is expected to come down substantially when infants get breast milk.

Even as the concept of human milk bank is picking up, experts have warned of the harmful effects of its online buying. The online market in human milk, growing fastest in the U.S., is now gaining popularity elsewhere, largely among mothers ineligible for milk from milk banks.
-----------------------------
Courtesy: The Hindu

----------


## superidiotonline

तो ये थी सम्पूर्ण भारत में बिकने वाले सहकारी दूध के बारे में व्यापक जानकारी जिसमें यह बताया गया कि दिल्ली का दूध 'डी०एम०एस०' का कद सबसे बड़ा है, क्योंकि यही देश का एकमात्र ऐसा दूध है जो भारत सरकार द्वारा संचालित है। साथ में यह भी बताया गया कि स्वाद में 'अमूल' और 'सागर' का 'मोती' दूध सर्वोत्कृष्ट और उन्नत है।

----------

